# How Peppermint Works for IBS



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/04/110419101234.htm


> "Our research shows that peppermint acts through a specific anti-pain channel called TRPM8 to reduce pain sensing fibres, particularly those activated by mustard and chilli. This is potentially the first step in determining a new type of mainstream clinical treatment for Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS)," he says.


----------

